# Homemade whisker biscuit out of a... drumhead?



## BoomBangBoi (Mar 4, 2014)

So I broke a bass drumhead and decided to make things out of it. One thing I thought of: a whisker biscuit! There's got to be a way, right?
The drumhead (after several cuts):








I cut a rectangle out of it and cut half of it to strips, which were then folded at a right angle and cut to size.








I rolled it into a cylinder and taped it like that.
The end product fits an arrow shaft nicely but could be doubled up on the thick bristles.








Now I just have to attach it to a slingshot and fire (which may prove a challenge, considering how flexible the outer ring is. It may need to be reinforced with something else, like PVC.)
I am also making other things with it, such as vanes, since it is mylar. They are made from the clear bottom ply and are almost invisible!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if i were you, id do the same thing but only i would wrap it around a piece of pvc tubing on the outside. or if possible, hollow out a bottle cap and wrap it around the outside. as for the vanes idea, that sounds like a winner. same as the flights on darts. oh wow, i just had an idea, i wonder if my old dart flights would work on an arrow, the flights are a lil messed up though.


----------



## BoomBangBoi (Mar 4, 2014)

I was thinking of making some of those darts with hooks on the front and using mylar vanes instead of frayed rope, but I'd still be too cautious to shoot it without steel gauntlets on my slingshot hand. But they may find use on wooden dowel arrows, maybe?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

In my experience vanes don't work worth a crap on flechettes.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M.J said:


> In my experience vanes don't work worth a crap on flechettes.


Vanes suck all around for anything other than a compound bow.

Very clever way of recycling the drum head!


----------



## BoomBangBoi (Mar 4, 2014)

It is dented in most parts besides the edges, but it is a 20 inch head, so I have a good bit to work with (I have a second one I haven't started cutting yet for future projects.). I may come up with more things to do with it soon.


----------

